# Howard The Duck special edition?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Does anyone remember Howard The Duck? Well, I'm probably one of the dozen's of people who actually enjoyed the movie. There is an interview clip available where George Lucas says he might be considering a special edition with Howard replaced completely as a CGI character. You can hear the clip *HERE*. It's quite funny. Robin Williams is with him.

Clip is courtesy of *The Digital Bits*.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I liked it also. Guess that shows our age...


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Gotta love Playduck!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Lea Thompson went from back to the Future to THAT....

Yeah, it was OK (not as big a dud as the box office would suggest)

I think most stayed away out of protest that George was wasting his time with non-Star Wars or Raiders movies during the 80's......


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

it was also one of tim robbins' first films-he actually gives the impression he's not as tall as he really is(that's acting!!!)-i guess because he's always bending over talking to the midget playing howard....if they DO replace the midget with a CGI howard, i HOPE they stay as close as they can get to gene colan's artwork...now THAT would be a dvd i would buy!!!!!

it would be a shame if people stayed away from howard because they were mad at lucas for doing non indy/SW films-he IS a filmakker, fer christmas' sake!!!!and should be alloowed to do more than one type of film-


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Lea Thompson went from back to the Future to THAT....


You had a problem with how she looked in this movie??? I think we may have to talk out back....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

No problem with how she LOOKED, just the quality of the role she took. Hey, it was George Lucas, I understand. I just thought after reading the script she would have KNOWN it was gonna suck.....


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

No offense, Bob, but this is one of those "I would pay to watch her read a mattress tag" babes for me, especially back then.

The scene with the silhouette of her...... rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :eek2:


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

I wish they'd keep the suited character instead of doing CGI. CGI would suck like the intake of a JT8D wide open.

And this is one of the VERY FEW films with Tim Robbins where I can suspend my disgust for his politics and forget that's who's playing the character at hand. He's lightly goofy. Jeffrey Jones can actually be watched without remembering his indictment for nude kiddie photos. And Lea Thompson can be ogled with 80s pre-PC innocence.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

The force was not with him on that movie.


----------

